# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Andreas Munzer

## Random

Guys lets get a thread going on some Andreas Munzer pics

----------


## Pheedno

That guy was probably the most ripped guy in BB at one time.

----------


## palme

There isnt that many pics out there, but maybe ibiza can dig some up.

----------


## Rsox1

yeah andreas was sick, but i guess he ended up paying the price in the end for beign that ripped its always a shame to see a young guy go like that though

----------


## ZachG_85

I don't think we'll ever see anyone again with EVERY quad part striated.

Anyway, here's him in the closest thing to "offseason" as I believe he had.

----------


## BIG R

This MF was one of the HARDEST, STRIATED, SEPARATED, and DRIEST-looking pros ever! Its ashame he died for untimely. He was one of my favorites of all time for symetrical looking.

----------


## Archangel230

First big name bodybuilder I ever met. The guy was always so chisled.

----------


## tony_canuck

yea, it is a shame he had to go....too bad, he was a great BB

----------


## tony_canuck

yea, it is a shame he had to go....too bad, he was a great BB

----------

